

Harmful Drinks in America (Diet info + nice graphics) - mahmud
http://worldmysteries9.blogspot.com/2010/05/harmful-drinks-in-america.html

======
ukdm
Cold Stone PB&C (Gotta Have It size, 24 fl oz) 2,010 calories 131 g fat (68 g
saturated) 153 g sugars

Wow. Just wow! You must feel bad/ill after drinking it, right?

~~~
anigbrowl
I suspect people develop a tolerance and their bodies grow accustomed to the
large sizes. I see a guy at my local convenience store who fills up on a
24-ounce (700ml) soda and a king-size candy bar every morning. I swear he's
gotten fatter over the last few years.

Of course, I'm usually getting a similar volume of coffee so I can't say
anything...though in my defense, that usually takes me until 3pm to drink (I
don't mind it going cold).

